

Node Needs an Abstraction Layer for JavaScript Engines - cpeterso
http://jxcore.com/node-needs-an-abstraction-layer-for-javascript-engines/

======
tantalor
Don't forget about using Chakra (Microsoft) as an engine,

[https://github.com/Microsoft/node](https://github.com/Microsoft/node)

